# Acadiana



## Jacob Hawkes

I'll be over @ The Open & Qual tomorrow somewhere around noonish. Finally get to run the weirdo this weekend. I'm looking forward to a fun weekend. 

Good luck.


----------



## Brent McDowell

Good luck! Just let her do her thing and don't screw things up...


----------



## DaveHare

Jacob give Mark Smith a case of Coors Light for me and please tell him to behave himself , he will no what I mean. Good luck in the Derby.
Dave Hare


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brent McDowell said:


> Good luck! Just let her do her thing and don't screw things up...


Thank you. I'll try not to. ;-);-)



DaveHare said:


> Jacob give Mark Smith a case of Coors Light for me and please tell him to behave himself , he will no what I mean. Good luck in the Derby.
> Dave Hare


I will certainly tell him you said hi. 

Thank you. We can use it.


----------



## Eric Fryer

Good luck Mr Josh! Give'em hell. Pulling for ya from Utah


----------



## Howard N

Eric Fryer said:


> Good luck Mr Josh! Give'em hell. Pulling for ya from Utah


And Alaska


----------



## Vic Batton

Good Luck Jacob...


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Good luck to all!!! What's the set up???? I mean come on it is 7:45 a.m. surely someone knows something 

First trial of the year nerves regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Dustin D

What's the address of the grounds?

Doesn't say on EntryExpress;
https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=4974


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Vic Batton said:


> Good Luck Jacob...


Thanks Mr. Vic. 



Aaron Homburg said:


> *Good luck to all!!! What's the set up???? I mean come on it is 7:45 a.m. surely someone knows something
> 
> First trial of the year nerves regards,
> 
> Aaron*


If the weather is anything like it's here in Sulphur, it's a chilly, rainy setup. I'll be there earlier than I thought & will post if it hasn't been done by then.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> What's the address of the grounds?
> 
> Doesn't say on EntryExpress;
> https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=4974


You have to follow the directions. I don't have my GPS or else I'd give ya the physical one. When I get there I'll post that if it hasn't been done prior as well.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You have to follow the directions. I don't have my GPS or else I'd give ya the physical one. When I get there I'll post that if it hasn't been done prior as well.


Thanks. 

I grew up Duck Hunting on Sylvester's Rice/Crawfish Fields by way of Timmy & (Chester)Chet Sylvester in the late 80's. Haven't been down there since.


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> What's the address of the grounds?
> 
> Doesn't say on EntryExpress;
> https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=4974


Take the Lebeau exit off I-49 just north of Washington, La. heading northeast. Go about two miles to hwy 182. Take that 6 miles north and you will see the Acadiana FT signs.

Jacob, we will be at Cafe Josephine around 7pm tonight, come and join us.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yes sir. I'll be there. Waiting for a ride to get out the gate. I have to grab a few things, stop to get a big umbrella, & I'll be @ the FT right after.


----------



## Dustin D

How's this look?

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=LA-182+S&daddr=%2B30%C2%B0+38'+48.82%22,+-92%C2%B0+3'+1.86%22+(30.646894,+-92.050517)&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=30.718227,-92.065344&spn=0.036377,0.054846&sll=30.722746,-92.069185&sspn=0.009094,0.013711&geocode=FQbT1AEdGBqD-g%3BFW6i0wEdq2uD-g&gl=us&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=16&t=h&z=14


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> How's this look?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=L...Edq2uD-g&gl=us&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=16&t=h&z=14


That's it! Old photo though, lots of water has been aded to the property since that satellite photo was taken.


----------



## Dustin D

Yea plus it's Crawfish season so most fields are most probably flooded too.

Not sure I'll make it but I've never been and want to attend one.

Thanks

Is there any spectator fee?


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> Yea plus it's Crawfish season so most fields are most probably flooded too.
> 
> Not sure I'll make it but I've never been and want to attend one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Is there any spectator fee?


Cajun Riviera FT is next month, same location.

No fee but, they may try and put you to work;-)


----------



## Phyllis McGinn

What's the Open test? Triple/Quad? What's the work like?


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> Cajun Riviera FT is next month, same location.
> 
> No fee but, they may try and put you to work;-)


I'll put it on the schedule, and no problem!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Phyllis McGinn said:


> What's the Open test? Triple/Quad? What's the work like?


They're 20 something dogs into it. The judges are definitely in control.


----------



## Carole

:Good Luck Jacob. I will be watching you here.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Thanks Mrs. Carole. I'll try to keep decent updates.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The Qual had a triple then Land Blind. 

Callbacks to The Water Blind. 

1, 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 16, 19, 20, 21, 22, & 24.


----------



## rsfavor

I am not there but have been told that the Open is a very tough triple. Good concepts and a good test. It has been raining and cold all day but the rain has apparently passed on as of 3:30.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Qual had a triple then Land Blind.
> 
> Callbacks to The Water Blind.
> 
> 1, 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 16, 19, 20, 21, 22, & 24.


Go Guinness and Kevin!


----------



## rookie

Go Don and Rider and Wiley!!!!


----------



## rookie

Go ATR Doc Holliday only Golden left and a darn good one!


----------



## jgrammer

Ummm, #6 is still in and is also a very nice golden .


----------



## rookie

OOPS! My Bad.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Callbacks to The Water Marks in The Qual are: 6, 8, 19, 20, 21, & 24.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Jacob,

Would you be kind and post Open and Derby results when you get them.

Best Regards,

Linas


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Will do. I believe there were just a little less than 20 dogs left to run The 1st in The Open. I'm not positive though. That was 2nd hand info. I'll check to see about when The Qual will get started on The Water Marks & might try to catch a little @ The Open. All depends on the roads.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The Qual Placements:

1st: 6

2nd: 20

3rd: 19

4th: 24

RJ: 8

Jam: 21


----------



## jgrammer

Congratulations Bro, Rob and Rob, on the Qual win!!!! Wooo hooo!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Callbacks to The 2nd in The Derby: 1 - 4, 7, 8, 10 - 14, 16 - 23.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Good luck to everyone but ESP 8 14 and 22


----------



## Phyllis McGinn

Any open call backs? Did they start the water blind?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Callbacks to The 3rd in The Derby: 1, 3, 4, 7, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, & 23.


----------



## Guest

Good Luck Jacob & Beans!


----------



## dscheat

Does anyone have any update on the open?

Dave


----------



## Guest

Good Luck Dave


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Jacob,

What were the Derby results? Status of Open? I am half a world away trying to root you guys on.

Best Regards,

Linas


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

gmhr1 said:


> Good Luck Jacob & Beans!


Thank you Mrs. Cyndi. 



dscheat said:


> Does anyone have any update on the open?
> 
> Dave


All I know is they're having The Water Marks in the morning. I don't have callbacks. 



Linas Danilevicius said:


> Jacob,
> 
> What were the Derby results? Status of Open? I am half a world away trying to root you guys on.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Linas


I've posted everything I know. I literally post callbacks immediately after they're given out. I didn't make it back to The Open after this morning. All I know is they're running The Water Marks in The AM (Morning.) & it's going to be cold. I mean cold!!!!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Jacob,

Thanks for the updates.

Linas


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Yes it's gonna be cold when they come out of that water. I wish I was in a dogs mind to hear all the 4 letter words they would be saying when they come out of water


----------



## KNorman

General notes:

The weather Friday was rain. Roads were pretty bad and some of the tests dragged a little because of the conditions. The rain moved out late Friday and it has turned clear and cold with a brutal wind. Sunday is expected to be 27 degrees with a stiff wind. 

I do not have call backs for the majors. Sorry. 

Open first series was a trip. Double retired outside birds with a flyer up the middle. After picking up the go flyer, the dogs had to pick up the retireds across a ditch and hedgerow that once they punched, put them in a position to suck back to the flyer station. Very, very challenging and nice test. I think 31-33 dogs (or so) made it to the land blind. I do not know what the land blind was as we left to go to another stake. I could hear a pop, so I guess there was poison involved. No idea how far they got, or if they made it to the water blind. 

Am: First was a sorta in-line trip r-l-m flyer in a bowl. R and L birds retired. Again, a very nice test. Judges in control. No idea on callbacks, as we just made a brief visit. 

Q: Rob E. and Bro turned in a spectacular set of water marks in a strong crosswind double to take the blue. It was so cold and windy, there was no gallery to see it, which was a shame. I happened to walk up to ask the judges a question and saw the run. Did manage to snap a pic as Rob was setting up for the retired bird. 

Derby: Jacob has posted the callbacks. The third will begin in the morning. I expect they will use the Q marks, w/o a retired, but who knows?

Overall, the tests have been challenging, but fair, IMO. The weather has dragged the trial a bit.

Jacob, very nice meeting you! Sorry to see the fender bender on your vehicle. Bummer. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All I know is they're running The Water Marks in The AM & it's going to be cold. I mean cold!!!!


I got it @ 23° with the windchill right now.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

KNorman said:


> General notes:
> 
> Q: Rob E. and Bro turned in a spectacular set of water marks in a strong crosswind double to take the blue. It was so cold and windy, there was no gallery to see it, which was a shame. I happened to walk up to ask the judges a question and saw the run. Did manage to snap a pic as Rob was setting up for the retired bird.
> 
> Derby: Jacob has posted the callbacks. The third will begin in the morning. I expect they will use the Q marks, w/o a retired, but who knows?
> 
> Overall, the tests have been challenging, but fair, IMO. The weather has dragged the trial a bit.
> 
> Jacob, very nice meeting you! Sorry to see the fender bender on your vehicle. Bummer. Good luck tomorrow!


Yes sir, it was brutal yesterday morning. I stepped out the car @ The Qual & realized I left my heavy jacket in Sulphur. So I got back in the car & went to The Open. :lol::lol:

They did announce yesterday evening that the roads dried up significantly & we are moving further down the road for The 3rd. 

Was nice meeting you as well. Sorry I didn't get out to talk much yesterday. There was no way Penny was getting out there & freezing to watch the dogs. I figured if she took time off to come watch dogs for a weekend, I probably didn't need to leave her alone for extended periods of time. As far as the little accident, eh. It is what it is.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Callbacks to The 4th in The Derby: 1, 3, 7, 11, 14, 16, 17, 21, 22, & 23.


----------



## LukesMom

Anyone.

Any Open info?


----------



## Glenda Brown

Thanks for posting how the last series of the Qual was run by Bro. Big congratulations to Bro and the two Robs! Thanks Rob L. for contacting me this a.m. with the great news re Bro. Bro's two human sisters at home must be really excited! Thanks for taking a photo of Bro, Jacob. If you want to contact me privately, would love to be able to get one from you.

Granny Brown


----------



## Lynn

Just want to add my Congrats!! to the Rob, Rob, and Bro on a great win!! I heard that it was truly a memorable performance by Bro!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Derby Results:

1st: Gator

2nd: Beans

3rd: Moses

4th: Taylor

RJ: Bo

Jams: Bugs, Will, George, Jerry, Bodell, & Beacon.

Congrats to all!!!!


----------



## Ted Shih

Good job in the Derby. Red is a nice color.


----------



## rsfavor

Just got word Mark Smith wins again with Tex. Congrats Mark and Jared!!


----------



## Brent McDowell

Congrats Jacob and Beans!


----------



## Guest

Brent McDowell said:


> Congrats Jacob and Beans!


I'll *second* that! ;-)


----------



## jgrammer

Congrats, Jacob and Beans!


----------



## Jay Dufour

Congrats all placements ! It was a super fun trial. Thanks Acadiana club for braving the weather so we could play.


----------



## Russ

*Good Going BEANS *


----------



## KNorman

Congrats to Larry and Gator for the first in Derby. 
Also, to Jacob for the second. 
And, Kenny and Taylor for their placement. 

Congrats Jerad Ward, Mark and Tex!

Any word on the Am?


----------



## moonstonelabs

WHOOHOO Jacob and Cool Beans!!!!!!!!


----------



## RWL

KNorman said:


> General notes:
> 
> Q: Rob E. and Bro turned in a spectacular set of water marks in a strong crosswind double to take the blue. It was so cold and windy, there was no gallery to see it, which was a shame. I happened to walk up to ask the judges a question and saw the run. Did manage to snap a pic as Rob was setting up for the retired bird.
> 
> I sure wish I would have been able to see that series, better yet the whole event. Ditto to Glenda. I would love to get a pic of Rob and Bro. PM me if you need more info.
> 
> thx
> 
> Rob L


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations to all derby finishers. Way to go Elmo and Moses (third), who always seem to be there at the end . . . that's what it's all about.

Kenny and Taylor, the points continue to rack up and Taylor keeps making you look good, Kenny! Congratulations!

Rita


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations, Jerad on Tex's Open first handled by Mark!

Rita


----------



## TonyRodgz

Brent McDowell said:


> Congrats Jacob and Beans!


X2 Good Job.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

earswlove said:


> X2 Good Job.


X 3. Congrats.


----------



## Frank Jones

Larry, I didn't realize you were Gator's partner. WOW! Good going on the BLUE!

rita


----------



## David Maddox

WAY TO GO MARK & OLD MAN TEX. You both make us PROUD!!! Sorry for the shouting, but Tex just turned 10 yrs old in January and still taking blue-WOW!!!

Now that has been said, Big Congrats to all placements. Jacob, I don't know you but feel as though every week I find myself rooting for you and Beans. Congrats.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Glenda Brown said:


> Thanks for taking a photo of Bro, Jacob. If you want to contact me privately, would love to be able to get one from you.
> 
> Granny Brown


I'm not sure if this was directed towards me or not. I did not take a picture of Bro. 



Ted Shih said:


> Good job in the Derby. Red is a nice color.


Thank you, Mr. Ted. 



rsfavor said:


> Just got word Mark Smith wins again with Tex. Congrats Mark and Jared!!


That's correct. Mr. Mark came by after we were done with the placements for The Derby. Nice blue ribbon & he was sure happy to boot. 



Brent McDowell said:


> Congrats Jacob and Beans!


Thanks Mr. Brent. 



Melanie Foster said:


> I'll *second* that! ;-)


LOL. Thanks Miss Melanie. 



jgrammer said:


> Congrats, Jacob and Beans!


Thanks Miss/Mrs. Jean.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Russ said:


> *Good Going BEANS *


Thank you Mr. Russ. Still a little ways behind Jones. 



KNorman said:


> Also, to Jacob for the second.


Thank you Mr. Kevin. 



moonstonelabs said:


> WHOOHOO Jacob and Cool Beans!!!!!!!!


Thank you Mrs. Sarita. 



earswlove said:


> X2 Good Job.


Thank you good sir. 



fowl hunter said:


> X 3. Congrats.


Thank you ma'am. 



David Maddox said:


> Now that has been said, Big Congrats to all placements. Jacob, I don't know you but feel as though every week I find myself rooting for you and Beans. Congrats.


Thank you Mr. David.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Anything on AM ?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I didn't stick around. I just got done meeting Clay to drop the weirdo off. Headed back to Sulphur for work in The AM. 

Thanks to the judges, marshals/people who filled in, Mr. Ed & his bride, the bird boys, & everybody else who helped out this weekend. The weather was bad but I personally enjoyed this weekend very much. Congrats to all that placed & finished. Was great meeting a lot of new people.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Ali.










Moose.










Livvy & The Weirdo


----------



## LukesMom

Anyone have the standing for all?????


----------



## Mike W.

> Anyone have the standing for all?????


Exactly....open placements?


----------



## Eric Fryer

Congrats Jacob and Beans


----------



## Glenda Brown

Thanks, Kevin---I was able to get a copy of the photo of Bro and really appreciate it.

Jacob---sorry for the mistake, somehow I thought you had a copy of it as well----just wait until you get old and feeble and you will understand exactly what happened. Enjoy your success----it is so much fun! Big congratulations.

Glenda


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Great job everyone!

Jacob congratulations on Beans 2nd place in the Derby!

Tim, Elmo and Moses you did a great job. 3rd in Derby! Mr. Hayden and Bodell got a JAM. Go Team Milligan.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Jim Harvey

Great job Jacob, keep up the great work!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Congratulations go out to Steve Penny and Boo for their 3rd in the Open. Way to go Tim Milligan!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Linas Danilevicius said:


> Great job everyone!
> 
> Jacob congratulations on Beans 2nd place in the Derby!
> 
> Tim, Elmo and Moses you did a great job. 3rd in Derby! Mr. Hayden and Bodell got a JAM. Go Team Milligan.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Linas


Yep, another good trial by tim. Awesome to get to see these dogs in training every week then read how they do on the weekends.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Congrats to Jerad and Mark, and Tex!!! Way to go guys!!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Guest

Congrats Jacob & Beans!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Eric Fryer said:


> Congrats Jacob and Beans


Thanks Mr. Eric. 



Glenda Brown said:


> Jacob---sorry for the mistake, somehow I thought you had a copy of it as well----just wait until you get old and feeble and you will understand exactly what happened. Enjoy your success----it is so much fun! Big congratulations.
> 
> Glenda


Don't apologize. You didn't do anything wrong. I was just confused is all. I did get to see him run The Water Blind though. Nice job. Thank you on the congrats. 



Linas Danilevicius said:


> Jacob congratulations on Beans 2nd place in the Derby!


Thank you Mr. Linas.



Jim Harvey said:


> Great job Jacob, keep up the great work!


Thank you Mr. Jim. Looks like the next time I will get to run her is in The Qual. Really looking forward to it. 



gmhr1 said:


> Congrats Jacob & Beans!


Thank you Mrs. Cyndi.


----------



## Don Thomsen

Where did Ali end up?


----------



## Vic Batton

Big Congrats Jacob with Beans!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bumper52 said:


> Where did Ali end up?


I know he had bad luck @ The Open. 



Vic Batton said:


> Big Congrats Jacob with Beans!!!


Thank you Mr. Vic. Just wish I had time to train & run her some more. Ya have to work to write the checks though.


----------



## Dustin D

You're going to be at the FT next month same location right?


----------



## Franco

Way to go Jacob/Beans and Smith/Tex!


----------



## JKOttman

Anybody have full Open and Am results?


----------



## Jay Dufour

Lee Jolley
Steve Ritter
Pat Huckaby
Wayne Stupka
Thats all I got from Bobby Lane today 
Congrats to all !


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Franco said:


> Way to go Jacob/Beans and Smith/Tex!


Thank you sir. Was nice meeting you.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Anyone know Open placements ?


----------



## Carole

:razz:CONGRATULATIons TO JACOB AND BEANS. I knew that dog had it in her and a lot more. Proud of both of you. Carole


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Thank you Mrs. Carole. I do like her a little too.


----------



## Judy Chute

jgrammer said:


> Congratulations Bro, Rob and Rob, on the Qual win!!!! Wooo hooo!!!!


.."a very nice golden :wink: ".....indeed!!!!

Congratulations!..."little Bro" ... growing up into a big "Bro"  

Judy


----------



## Jay Dufour

Anyone gonna post results on EE or here for this trial ?


----------

